# DPDT switch question



## pirateagenda (23/11/17)

I have 2 of these ( https://www.jaycar.com.au/dpdt-illuminated-rocker-large-red/p/SK0982 ) DPDT rocker switches. I understand they are designed to switch between different items, however I am only wanting to use them as on off switches, one for my pump and one in conjunction with my PID for my herms element. 

Looking at the 6 pins on the switch and labelling them as:

1 2
3 4
5 6

I understand 3 and 4 are active line in

and 1, 2, 5 and 6 are all items to toggle between ie 1 and 2 on whilst 5 and 6 off and vice versa. 

As I am only wanting to switch 1 item on and off, can I simply run my active line in 3 and out 1 to the pump/element?


----------



## SwagBiker (23/11/17)

You can do it that way, but the Neon won't illuminate. It is designed to switch both the active and the neutral, then the neon will illuminate.
See below schematic. This is from the jaycar website you linked to. But if you do it as you described and you're not fussed about the neon then it will work.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/11/17)

SwagBiker said:


> You can do it that way, but the Neon won't illuminate. It is designed to switch both the active and the neutral, then the neon will illuminate.
> See below schematic. This is from the jaycar website you linked to. But if you do it as you described and you're not fussed about the neon then it will work.
> View attachment 109959



*Without* the neon in there you would be able to switch 2 separate devices on separate ccts on/off. via each device active wire


----------



## pirateagenda (23/11/17)

SwagBiker said:


> You can do it that way, but the Neon won't illuminate. It is designed to switch both the active and the neutral, then the neon will illuminate.
> See below schematic. This is from the jaycar website you linked to. But if you do it as you described and you're not fussed about the neon then it will work.
> View attachment 109959



it would be nice if it lit up when on. 

so to do that i just go active in 3 out 1 to pump, neutral in 4 out 2 to pump? 

Thanks


----------



## SwagBiker (23/11/17)

By the looks of the schematic, you’d want to go out with the two centre pins and in on either the top or the bottom, depending on whether you want ‘on’ to be up or down. If you put the active and neutral on to the centre pins then the neon will alsways be on, even when the pump is off.


----------



## scooterism (3/1/18)

pirateagenda said:


> it would be nice if it lit up when on.
> 
> so to do that i just go active in 3 out 1 to pump, neutral in 4 out 2 to pump?
> 
> Thanks



Did this work for you?


----------



## pirateagenda (3/1/18)

I havent finished up the build yet. Had to wait a while on some bits then ive been too busy since!


----------



## scooterism (3/1/18)

So, to get this right, your common is in the middle, your device (active) at one pole and Neutral at the other?

Edit; looking at one side of the switch. 2-4-6 or 1-3-5


----------



## Bridgey23 (3/1/18)

I've got the same switch. Just wired it up last week for the pump on my flooded font. I connected the out (to the pump) to the centre pins and the in (coming from the mains) to pins 5 & 6 as you've numbered them. 
When switched on it turns the pump on and the led light comes on. When switched off the light is off. 
Pretty sure it has to be 240v to activate the led unless you do a bit of fancy wiring. 


So basically my live wires are 3 & 5 and my neutral wires are 4 & 6 as you've got them numbered. 

This was done to put an inline on-off switch to control a water pump. I striped the wire cover on the lead where I wanted the switch and cut the live and neutral wires leaving the ground wire intact and then connected as above. 

I'm no expert just a lot of googling and trial and error. Not something I advise. Tripped my house breaker a couple of times. [emoji15]


----------

